# Intel Report: Color & Trim for U.S. allroad Including Monochromatic Cladding



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following our * report this week from the Audi Exchange about North American launch details surrounding the new Audi allroad, *we were flooded with questions about the mention of monochromatic trim. Apparently there are also rumors out there that matte paint would clad the monochromatic cars. With a lack of clarity and a surplus of rumors, we decided to chase down an answer from Audi of America directly for a final word.

According to Barry Hoch, this market's product planning manager for the allroad, the full paint finish will be available in Phantom Black, Ice Silver and Glacier White (pictured) exteriors and the paint will match the body panels (no matte lowers for color-matched cars). These colors without the monochromatic option and any remaining color offerings will be paired with either Platinum Grey matte or Black matte cladding depending an a pre-determined pairing with the exterior color.

Worth noting, the image above is a quick render to give an idea of what a monochromatic allroad might look like. Thus far we've seen no photographic examples of this package and failed to find the option in the Audi Germany configurator where the A4 allroad is already offered.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to Mike Juergens for the reminder that the NAIAS show car was monochromatic in Glacier White. Here's a pic. See more in our * NAIAS photo gallery. *


----------

